# Found Paddle in Numbers Steve Schaefer



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

try performance tours if you are really looking for good karma


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

is the # a 314 or 636 area-code because I know a guy by that name back in st. louis.
Thanks, -Tom


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Dropped it off at PT thanks for telling me where he was.


----------

